# Day 11pet and slight pinkish tinge



## maeve (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi ruth,
      Im on day 11 having had a day 3 transfer of 4 grade a 8 cell embies.This is my second icsi(fresh cycle) and my symptoms this time round are so different im really convinced Im not pregnant.
        First icsi -Bfp but lost the baby at 9 weeks,I was really bloated and periody the whole way through the 2 ww and this time have had no bloating and very little periody feeling except for last day or so (16 oocytes collected on both occasions).My boobs have been typical pmt sore up until a day ago and now are not tender .
        Since this morning when I went to the loo Ive had a pink tinge on the loo roll (sorry tmi) and am really scared this is it,have been tempted to test but havent as I know its too early but another 3 days seems like a life time!!!.I had period pain this morning but it has now gone....Im just really confused....I know I cant change the outcome one way or another but if anyone had similar experiences etc, it would really help to hear about them ,
                          Thanks,Best of luck to every one out there trying,its hard to stay   sometimes but hopefully 2005 will be a good year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The pink discharge could be your period wanting to come but it could just as easily be early pregnancy implantation. Just because you are not feeling the same as last time doesn´t mean you are not pregnant. I felt really preg in my first pregnancy but miscarried but in my second I didn´t feel any different at all and didn´t quite believe I was pregnant until my DD arrived. Try to hang on in there and maybe test a day earlier than advised.

Ruth


----------



## maeve (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi ruth,
    Thanks for replying so quickly,Im a fraid curiosty and frustration got the better of me and I did a test yesterday morning (day 12) and it came up BFP ....still cannot believe it ,it just goes to prove it is impossible to really know anything in the dreaded 2ww......I felt completely different this time ...hopefully it will all work out this time round ,I feel so excited but quite frightened at the same time .....just want to get to 12 weeks!!!.I must go for my Bhcg tomorrow so hopefully that will come back ok.
              To everyone out there trying ...I was a hopeless case last week convinced it was all over....so  try and stay positive  ,I know its easier sa id than done .Best of luck to you all , Maeve.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow huge congratulations to you on your 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond Hun.

Love and sticky stuff

Nicky x x x


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi maeve !!! 

   Congratulations   to you on your  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish you a healthy pregnancy!!!!    

Lots of hugs!!
Stella


----------

